# hiya!



## jess (Apr 14, 2005)

hi everyone - I am new here - hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Jess!! I hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Jess and welcome!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 15, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------

